# Anyone else's sales not reporting?



## MikeDavidson (Oct 5, 2013)

K... I'm selling 1/4 what I usually do. Amazon has a new gadget on the dashboard.. I'm hoping the sales aren't reporting. is anyone else having this issue or is it just me?


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeaahhh. I'm having like half the sales I had last month. It's a glitch. I'll just keep telling myself that! Maybe it is. That'd be nice. lol.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha, I came here to see if it was just me. Apparently not. There does seem to be something amiss.


----------



## MikeDavidson (Oct 5, 2013)

alf said:


> Yeaahhh. I'm having like half the sales I had last month. It's a glitch. I'll just keep telling myself that! Maybe it is. That'd be nice. lol.


I've had consistent sales for a looong time and suddenly today it dropped to 1/4 my typical sales. This isn't normal for me..


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

My freebie download suddenly took a dive, too.
I smell an algo change...


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, you mean just for today. It probably is if you just took a huge dive. Mine have been down all month. But I haven't released anything new and my sales depend on new releases.


----------



## MikeDavidson (Oct 5, 2013)

Quiss said:


> My freebie download suddenly took a dive, too.
> I smell an algo change...


cross your fingers! Hopefully not...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

April has been so bad, I've practically stopped checking my sales. I'm hoping for an unresolved glitch.

I'm not sure how I feel about this new sales dashboard. I suppose I'll get used to it.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Something strange IS going on. Either sales or rankings are off.

I have a permafree sitting top 100 free, and it's only registering about 24 downloads for the day. 
I have a book holding strong in top 100 in Paranormal that's apparently only sold four copies today.
Neither of these things match.

It's probably the reporting that is off.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine plummeted April 1. No joke, sadly.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

April has been real suck-worthy for me as well.  

I hope it's just a glitch and we'll have a correction after the prior month sales report is uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I was saying the same thing to someone earlier and they reminded me of what tomorrow is…..tax day. She thinks everyone is focused on that and could be why sales are way down.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know. My sales move so slow it's hard to tell.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Much as I would love it if it is slow reporting, because I've sold a lot less today than I have been - my rankings are also considerably down. So, I would imagine that the sales are probably accurate, unfortunately.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

April sucks, but I don't know if that means that there aren't any sales or if reporting is weird. I never, like ever, look at my books' rankings, so I can't tell from that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just checked last April's report and if this April continues as it has, I'm way, way down.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

A few days ago I released a new short and it sold several books in it's first few hours live.... then nothing since. I didn't promote it anywhere or tell anyone about the release, so I know those weren't pity/ family sales-- so the book was showing up somewhere and appears to have misted into the ether quite abruptly. 

I wanted to blame a glitch in reporting, but the ranking continues to drop. I can't blame a bad review because the book doesn't have any. The Tax deadline may have sales down all over the place... or maybe with the new dashboard tweak there was also some algo changes? Who knows... but I seem to have a knack for releasing books right before things go wonky on the Zon.


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe people are busy? Or you're right and it is a sales glitch. I just published a few weeks ago, I don't know what's 'normal' for me yet, I'm kinda hoping this is low so I can only get better from here on


----------



## MikeDavidson (Oct 5, 2013)

Alex Owens said:


> A few days ago I released a new short and it sold several books in it's first few hours live.... then nothing since. I didn't promote it anywhere or tell anyone about the release, so I know those weren't pity/ family sales-- so the book was showing up somewhere and appears to have misted into the ether quite abruptly.
> 
> I wanted to blame a glitch in reporting, but the ranking continues to drop. I can't blame a bad review because the book doesn't have any. The Tax deadline may have sales down all over the place... or maybe with the new dashboard tweak there was also some algo changes? Who knows... but I seem to have a knack for releasing books right before things go wonky on the Zon.


Please warn me next time you release so I can brace for it! lol


----------



## A.C. Scott (Mar 25, 2014)

I've sold zero copies all month so I hope it's a problem. I wasn't expecting a tidal wave but I was hoping for more than nothing. I sold some copies last month and it did well during a free promo. Honestly I have no idea but I feel strangely better knowing I'm not the only one.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

All my books took a huge nosedive last week. Glad to know it is not just me. Misery loves company. LOL.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

MikeDavidson said:


> Please warn me next time you release so I can brace for it! lol


Will do... I'll make sure to issue an alert so that everyone can batten down the hatches next time


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

My April sales are actually pretty good, but mostly in venues other than Amazon. I have sold more at B&N this month than at Amazon.com, which practically never happens.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got a 40 book sales dump. My books don't usually sell 0 copies for hours and then sell 40 copies at once  Obviously it was KDP catching up.

I'm just going to stop checking my numbers every ten minutes. Once a day should do. Of course this will only last an hour... but still.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> My April sales are actually pretty good, but mostly in venues other than Amazon. I have sold more at B&N this month than at Amazon.com, which practically never happens.


I've sold more that Amazon everywhere except Google Play, but this is pretty normal for me, and I'm sure GP will catch up


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Briteka said:


> I just got a 40 book sales dump. My books don't usually sell 0 copies for hours and then sell 40 copies at once  Obviously it was KDP catching up.
> 
> I'm just going to stop checking my numbers every ten minutes. Once a day should do. Of course this will only last an hour... but still.


Now you've done it! KB authors running amok to re-check their numbers, fingers crossed that they'll find a big dump 
(And yes, I was one of them. No dump for me though. Boo.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Even my permafree is down. I was thinking of changing covers, but now I think I'll wait to see if Amazon's reporting catches up. If not, if sales are truly this horrendous, then I'll change them.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> My April sales are actually pretty good, but mostly in venues other than Amazon. I have sold more at B&N this month than at Amazon.com, which practically never happens.


I've sold more in iTunes than I ever have before. I wish I had a better understanding of non-Amazon systems so I could replicate, but right now, it's completely random, and I have no idea why things hit in other places. :/

I'm having a down month on B&N though.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Alex Owens said:


> Now you've done it! KB authors running amok to re-check their numbers, fingers crossed that they'll find a big dump
> (And yes, I was one of them. No dump for me though. Boo.)


In that dump (really need a new word here heh) I got a bunch of sales on a book that's been permafree since the 1st. They had showed up today, out of nowhere, on the new dashboard. And in that dump they showed up for the first time on the old dashboard.

IF those are real sales, those may be at least 15 days old. :/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If you want to really be depressed, go to the chart and look at it for the past week. I think I'll go pull the covers up over my head until this is over.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

At least I can look at the decline of my sales in a nice new graphic.
Silver lining and all that.


----------



## A.C. Scott (Mar 25, 2014)

When I downloaded the spreadsheet, it showed sales that weren't in my Month-to-date. I'm not sure what the mismatch is there, but I feel better that my sales weren't zero after all this month. lol


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm, I took a step back and it does look like sales started to decline on April 1st. 
But then, the ol' summer slump has to start some time, eh?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

This is the worst month I've had since I began publishing--like, close the Scrivener file and walk away bad.  So depressing.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Definitely something odd going on. I've been getting 80-100 freebie downloads a day.

Today?

3


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Something is up.  I bought my new book to try to get it to rank before I publicize it, and no dice.  It's been 6 hours!!!!  I know I bought my own danged book.  LOL.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

I also have ZERO also-views and also-boughts.  I should have both now.  BLECH!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2014)

vmblack said:


> I also have ZERO also-views and also-boughts. I should have both now. BLECH!


Actually I think those can take days to show up. Sorry!


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Kitten said:


> Actually I think those can take days to show up. Sorry!


*sobs* I got crazy lucky with my first one, then. I had a sale show up in like TWO HOURS completely out of the blue. And there were also-vieweds by then, too, and by the second day (still paid), the also-boughts showed up.


----------



## B&amp;H (Apr 6, 2014)

looking at my sales numbers for 2 days vs ranks then Amazon sales are in the toilet this month. I spoke to two or three non KBoard authors I know and they all have consistent sales across a couple of years, they all reported that their sales fell off a cliff on amazon US on the first week of April, and most are now outselling Amazon on other sites such as Nook & Google Play.

There could be a number of factors all of which are a SWAG (Sweet Wild bottomed guess)

It's Tax return season - people either are busy with paperwork, or got bigger tax bills than expected and are cutting back on discretionary purchases.
The dreaded prophecy of the kindle freebie hoarders has come true, people have so many free books they are now ploughing through their backlist and not buying anything.
Kindle owners are fed up of wading through the ever growing pile of books to find what they want, are trawling the lists less and only buying on spec.

Speaking personally my TBR list is now into the end of the year and I'm buying exclusively in hardback these days, the only kindle books I really look at are from fellow KBoards authors who I like and catch my interest. 

As a side note, three or four of my author friends have seen a decline in their Amazon Kindle ebook sales and a marked increase in paper sales since the start of the year - as a caveat they are all in the thriller/milfic/crime genres so YMMV.

My personal feeling? It's nothing to do with covers, SEO optimisation or anything within our control (if it worked before don't break it further) but more an amazon wide issued. Since i noticed this slow down I've been tracking a dozen or more usual big selling books across a couple of genres and I'm not seeing a lot of movement in rankings, rather a gradual decline. My own experience of having shot into the BS lists with a handful of sales suggests that anything below 20K rank on amazon UK is selling less than 1 copy a day at the moment. 

BTW i haven't sold a thing on Amazon US yet, the only market I'm seeing traction on is Amazon UK.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Sibel, that's when mine died, too. I didn't even think about that. My books are all pretty well-reviewed. I don't even know what to do.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm way down this month too after a great 3 months. Sold a big fat zero of my new release over the past couple of days too!

I wonder if it's to do with March's sales stats being out ridiculously early this month? I think they were available around 10th, weren't they?


----------



## A.C. Scott (Mar 25, 2014)

I concur with Josef. Between tax season (my wife and I received our lowest return in five years this year), and all the weirdness going on with Amazon right now I don't think it's our fault. This slump seems to be affecting everybody. Oddly, I've had almost as many sales in the UK as US, so I that is why I suspect tax season has a lot to do with it.


----------



## B&amp;H (Apr 6, 2014)

Another thought,

this whole nosebleed/heartbleed/walletbleed business might be making a lot of joe public very nervous about any form of online purchasing activity. Hopefully what we're looking at isn't a ton of people deleting all their credit card info from amazon to avoid any problems. Everyone I have spoken to now says that Amazon US sales ground to a halt on about the third or fourth day of the month (about the time heart bleed was hitting the headlines), yet are seeing sales in AUS, UK and DE.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

I've seen slow sales in April, but it's on par with last April. Sadly, we have a new release, but it hasn't really seen much traction. Springtime may just be a poor time to sell books.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Josef Black said:


> Another thought,
> 
> this whole nosebleed/heartbleed/walletbleed business might be making a lot of joe public very nervous about any form of online purchasing activity. Hopefully what we're looking at isn't a ton of people deleting all their credit card info from amazon to avoid any problems. Everyone I have spoken to now says that Amazon US sales ground to a halt on about the third or fourth day of the month (about the time heart bleed was hitting the headlines), yet are seeing sales in AUS, UK and DE.


That might well have something to do with it. Tax season is one thing, but I did okay last April. Also, eBooks aren't a huge expense so I can't see that affecting things quite so drastically. Also, downloads for free titles are down, again pointing to less activity system-wide. 
Would be interesting to know if other product lines (movies, accessories, banana slicers) are also seeing a downturn.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

My UK sales have taken a bigger hit than my US sales.  My rank is still decent in both stores. I have good reviews on my best selling titles. The rank is down a bit but  not enough to account for half the sales of last month. It looks like others are having the same issue. It kind of leads me to believe it's just the season. Where I am, it's been a horribly long, cold, snowy winter and the sun in finally shining again. Maybe sales will pick back up next month after everyone has raked their lawns. Maybe it's an early summer slump. I just feel better knowing it isn't just me. All I can do is keep releasing books.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

Actually April was on its way to being my best month ever, in terms of royalties, until yesterday happened. It can't be coincidental that on the day Amazon rolls out a new feature sales practically grind to a halt. It's times like these that I'm thankful I'm not in Select.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

And then I get hit with a thousand-dollar car repair. Wth is a serpentine belt, anyway?
When it rains, it pours.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Mine were doing fine until the numbers froze yesterday and haven't budged. The only thing I'm showing is a dozen free downloads. Could be anything, really. My guess is on tax day or some Amazon glitch. Did anyone else notice yesterday the stars disappeared everywhere except the sales page for a while? They're back now, but that's glitchy, so I'm sure other things are too.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

At the moment, my Kdp seems frozen. I can't get anything to load report-wise. Not even the spinning wheelie.  And that was after I got a weird "you need to log back in" pop up message. Uugh.


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

For the last 12 months I've had 20-some US sales a month, while selling two to three times more on home territory in the UK, with a few sales scattered around CA, FR and AU.

Since April 1st (and this is no joke), not a single US sale and US perma-frees are down by half. This I have not experienced since Jan 2010, so suddenly something is very different this month.
AU - yes
IN - yes
FR - yes
UK - yes and similar to the last 2-3 months
US - total sales failure


----------



## travelinged (Apr 6, 2014)

March was great for me, one of the best months in a long time, and April has been the cruelest month ever...but only at Amazon. Things look normal elsewhere though.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I'm not seeing any major problems. My sales tailed off a bit from around the 8th/9th, but that was a 30-day cliff and to be expected. Otherwise everything seems more or less normal.


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

My .com sales slowed as of April 1st, picked up higher than they've ever been in the UK (which I can only attribute to a single review), and currently things are moving along at a certain pace. The book I released yesterday has sold a number of copies, but sadly I realized that I needed to make a wee edit. Usually not a problem, but it's been sitting in 'publishing' status for hours and hours and so I'm unable to update. I find myself trying to will potential buyers to wait. 

Curious to see how it does, coming out of the couple of days when it seems as though all of the Zon's data hands are busy working on the new toys. I get the impression that updates in general are slow, and noticed last night that the graph and the month-to-date chart didn't actually line up (the graph showed more sales for the day but I'm now realizing that's more to do with 'orders placed' vs. registered sales).


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

I haven't really had many sales in the US this month (I never do) but my UK stuff picked up.


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

I've had *1* sale today. One. Not typical...


----------



## B&amp;H (Apr 6, 2014)

this is the downside of this new fangled KDP graph. on days like today it has the steep descent angle of a literary cliff to throw yourself off.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Do you think it could have anything to do with Amazon not showing the stars in the search option?


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Early this morning I had the yellow display sign that said they were experiencing a delay in updating the sales report. Then that went away, yet I've not had even one sale. Not one. That is not even close to normal. 

Unless this is the new normal.


----------



## B&amp;H (Apr 6, 2014)

update.

The new graph at the bottom showed a sale for today, not showing on the month to date unit sales, and the total sales is +1 on the graph versus the month, so there seems to be some lag between the graph and the month to date recordings.

Yes, i have too much time on my hands today.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Josef Black said:


> update.
> 
> The new graph at the bottom showed a sale for today, not showing on the month to date unit sales, and the total sales is +1 on the graph versus the month, so there seems to be some lag between the graph and the month to date recordings.
> 
> Yes, i have too much time on my hands today.


I noticed this as well. In my case a lag of about five hours.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Josef Black said:


> update.
> 
> The new graph at the bottom showed a sale for today, not showing on the month to date unit sales, and the total sales is +1 on the graph versus the month, so there seems to be some lag between the graph and the month to date recordings.
> 
> Yes, i have too much time on my hands today.


There's lag both ways.

Things are just not running the way they should be, as can be expected.

I still believe sales are not being recorded. Since they launched the new dashboard, I've had the worst 24 hours of sales in three years, and my rankings do not suggest this should be even close to true.

Just too many coincidences.


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

My sales too showed a significant drop-off on Sunday and still not back to normal. Has anyone asked Amazon what's going on? We can speculate all we want, but they'd be the ones who might know the answer.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Add me to the list! One of my titles had a lovely bump thanks to being a Kindle Daily Deal, but other than that, sales in April have been _hideous_. They're maybe 20-25% of what they normally are.

Since so many of you (covering all sorts of genres) are reporting the same thing, I'll keep my fingers crossed that there's some sort of glitch at Amazon's end!


----------



## No One Here (Jan 17, 2014)

My sales are running about half, too, and none in the last few days.  I'm hoping for a glitch.  But I did sell a couple of paperbacks on the first and second day of this month--and both sales were the same book.  I never sell paperbacks, so it's pretty unusual.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm locked out of KDP reports again.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

How were sales last year on tax day and the few days before? I didn't have any books then, but wonder if that may be a factor.


----------



## Jacqueline_Sweet (Jan 10, 2014)

My sales at All Romance have been outpacing my sales at Amazon. 

I thought I was just cursed. I'm glad other people are sharing in the bad reports misery.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## MarcyB (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm down, too. Thanks for starting the thread and letting me know I'm not alone.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, my ENT free promo is going like gangbusters, but paid sales... not so much.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Isn't it the norm for book sales in general to fall off from April to July? (That's my story and I'm stickin' with it!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PamelaKelley said:


> How were sales last year on tax day and the few days before? I didn't have any books then, but wonder if that may be a factor.


Way, way down from last April.



EC Sheedy said:


> Isn't it the norm for book sales in general to fall off from April to July? (That's my story and I'm stickin' with it!)


Usually, the summer slump takes place in the summer. I got lucky last year, and mine didn't start until August, then began to pick up again in September.


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

Okay, this is weird. Now that they give us this little graph that shows our daily sales, might as well use it, right? I just went through and added up all the daily data points for the month of April, compared it to the total in month-to-date sales, and the data point total is higher than what month-to-date is saying. Huh.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

joyceharmon said:


> Okay, this is weird. Now that they give us this little graph that shows our daily sales, might as well use it, right? I just went through and added up all the daily data points for the month of April, compared it to the total in month-to-date sales, and the data point total is higher than what month-to-date is saying. Huh.


Unless you're filtering to site, it'll graph the total for all Amazon sites. Is this accounting for the discrepancy?


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Probably completely un-helpful, but my graph thingy says I had 10 sales yesterday while my MTD says I had 1 (I did check every country -- I am not suddenly selling in Australia or Mexico or Brazil or France).

I'm going to go with the graph thingy. 

ETA: So I just went through and added up all the April sales on the graph, and the April MTD sales, and got exactly the same number. Seems like it's just a timing discrepancy between the two, maybe?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't even get into the graph thingy. I can get into the month to date, but that's too depressing. Honestly, I haven't had this bad a month in five years.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

I've been scratching my head since the start of this month trying to figure out what happened to my books. Because something dreadful and totally unexpected happened.

My sales were going along as normal, not selling huge numbers but only very rarely seeing a day with zero sales and NEVER seeing zero sales on consecutive days. Then I ran a $0.99 promotion on Kindle Books and Tips on April 5 and sold over 100 books that day, 30 the next day, 10 the next. Got on the first page in my main category and stayed in the top 100 for 5 days.

Great promo result! (For me). I then sat back and waited to reap the rewards of being far more visible than I have ever been. BUT THE EXACT OPPOSITE HAPPENED! Instead of seeing a sales bump, my sales plummeted to zero 5 days after the promo. ZERO! 6 days after the promo... zero. 7 days after the promo... zero. 8 days after the promo... zero. 9 days after the promo... zero. And so on until I eventually got ONE sale. 

Six days of zero sales following a (for me) highly successful promo and greatly increased visibility having never gone 2 days with zero sales before. Obviously, I thought, something terrible had happened. A really bad review? I checked. One new review had come in during the promo - a really good 5-star review. I contacted KDP but no explanation appeared.  I was torn between wondering if it was due to that Heartbleed bug thing that appeared at the same time as my crash and even wondering if it was possible that my promo had somehow 'sucked up' all the people who were ever likely to buy my books. Is that possible?

And now this thread. 

Still don't know what to think, but I've launched a free promotion just so I can once again see some activity on my sales dashboard.


Philip


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, Philip, you're not alone. That's exactly what's happened with my promo.

Sat: 174
Sun: 96
Mon: 35
Tues: 9
Today: -1

Wouldn't mind, but I'm still on 3 top 100 lists, so I have the visibility I lacked before and stupidly thought, with that, the sales would come. Hmm ... yeah.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

This past few days I started noticing my paperback's rankings drop. I didn't worry too much about it, I figured it was just a bad day or two. Well, now it's been a few days and it's still hovering there. Sales are about half the norm. Then I noticed my KDP sales are down also. I've been bouncing back and forth between scratching my head and freaking out. I'm so glad I decided to come in here. We are not alone! It's across all genres and apparently affecting both formats. 

That's good news... I guess.


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been formulating a theory to support the Heartbleed one. My borrows have increased over the last days. I have a new release and so have sales but yes, generally down.

Theory: borrows are from prime members who don't need to enter credit card info (am I right?) which means, perhaps, that readers are in fact opting for safety for the time being. If this is right is should resolve as confidence does.


----------



## Mahalo (Feb 7, 2014)

Also, Easter Break, Passover, etc. are all going on around now. I imagine there is a bit of a sales slump around these times.


----------



## Mike_Author (Oct 19, 2013)

+1

I have consistent sales every month and this month waaay down suddenly.  I actually came back on here to see if I was alone and found this thread.  Either Amazon's sales are down or there is a glitch surely.


----------



## writejenwrite (Feb 25, 2014)

My book's only been out since October, so I can't compare it to how I would have done last April, but I've definitely seen my sales tank this month. March was a nice rebound month for me, so I thought I'd go into April with some momentum, but then...pfft! 

Hoping they pick up soon, with a few marketing pushes I have at the end of the month.


----------



## MikeDavidson (Oct 5, 2013)

Well as it turns out my sales were not updating. they are now and their back to normal. As normal as the week before easter gets  

I expect an exciting up and down roller coaster ride until june where my sales will have an exhilarating and heart stopping dive off the cliff, only to steadily climb until august then fall off to oblivion in october/mid-november only to start the ride back up again. 

writing books really is fun... just like a roller coaster...


----------



## Christian Price (Aug 3, 2012)

My graph, says I've sold 40 units over the last 4 days.  My month to date, says I have sold 34.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Christian Price said:


> My graph, says I've sold 40 units over the last 4 days. My month to date, says I have sold 34.


The month-to-date seems to lag a few hours behind the graph (and the report you can download on that page).


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

I often go to the sales page and get a never ending 'wait' for reports.  This morning I was letting it go and it ran an hour while I did other things before I gave up.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Responses in this thread have been very consistent. I note that while my sales dropped off massively for several days, my ranking did not tank. That leads me to think that nobody else's books were selling during that time too.

I'm going (at the moment) with it being customers' response to the Heartbleed bug announcement which was reported just before my (and others') massive sales drop off. Meaning people were reluctant to buy anything online at that time and possibly expose their credit/debit card data.

If that is correct, Amazon should have seen a corresponding massive drop off in sales of all their other products. I've looked but can't see any reports of that. Maybe others can.

Or it could be that for 7 days word had been put out somehow under the wire that nobody should buy books from Amazon.

I dunno.

Do you?


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

I've noticed a decline in sales this month, too. Hoping it's just because of tax season and maybe Easter.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

My sales were tapering off anyway, but I've sold exactly zero on Amazon this month, though have sold a few on other platforms. I was hoping for a bit of a boost from putting out paperback editions, but whatever boost there is, it's not happening at Amazon. Any new action is because I'm pounding the pavement locally, thrusting my book at the local stores and libraries. No translation to Kindle sales whatsoever.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I've noticed stars are back. Anyone else?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I've noticed stars are back. Anyone else?


Yes!!! Fingers crossed it helps.

This isn't just a glitch for me. All my rankings are dropping like an avalanche and nothing is showing on the graph thingy. I closed my KDP reporting tab. I'm refusing to look until the end of the month. If I keep looking, I'll stop writing and that's no fun.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This isn't just a glitch for me. All my rankings are dropping like an avalanche and nothing is showing on the graph thingy. I closed my KDP reporting tab. I'm refusing to look until the end of the month. If I keep looking, I'll stop writing and that's no fun.


I liked the graphs...when they were accessible a couple days ago...but I haven't been able to get into Sales Dashboard or the Month-To-Date Unit Sales for about a day now. I can still access some limited information over on Author Central, but rankings for me, too, are dropping steadily, even on free books.

What's even weirder is that I had some titles that were in the 1 mil+ range for rankings, but actually started to climb for a few hours yesterday...as opposed to the usual slow fade. Without any sales. Some are still climbing, too.


----------



## Starstruck (Nov 1, 2013)

Grrr, my sales stopped reporting.  My sales and rankings haven't moved since last night.  Anyone else?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I can't get the sales dashboard any more either. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lydniz said:


> I can't get the sales dashboard any more either. It was nice while it lasted.


It keeps going on and off for me, but like I said, I'm not looking anymore.

Something's wonky with my bookshelf, too. Instead of the most recent showing on top, it's now showing three books I unpublished months ago when I bundled them. I keep changing the sort order, but it keeps going back to those unpublished books.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

My sales hit a wall on April 4th.  The second book in my Max and the Gatekeeper series has been saling about 2 books a day for 2014.  I haven't sold one since Apr 4th.  The first book in the series is perma free and I have given away a almost 600 this month so far.  All other sales dropped a few days after the 4th.


----------



## nikkarina (Jan 15, 2013)

My sales have never been better oddly enough. But I have a feeling something is up because my sales graph shows less sales than what Month-to-Date shows. And it takes forever for my ranks to go up after having some sales.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

nikkarina said:


> My sales have never been better oddly enough. But I have a feeling something is up because my sales graph shows less sales than what Month-to-Date shows. And it takes forever for my ranks to go up after having some sales.


Glad you're having a good month


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Lydniz said:


> I can't get the sales dashboard any more either. It was nice while it lasted.


It came back when I restarted my computer and Java automatically updated! Worth a try.


----------



## writejenwrite (Feb 25, 2014)

> My sales hit a wall on April 4th. The second book in my Max and the Gatekeeper series has been saling about 2 books a day for 2014. I haven't sold one since Apr 4th.


Same here! It's a little weird, since I had several consecutive days from the end of March into the beginning of April where I was seeing sales, and then nothing after April 4.


----------



## MayBurnett (Jan 11, 2014)

It has to be a glitch. I have a freeby in German, on Amazon.de, where there is no tax day, and in fact the Easter week ought to be an excellent time because half the people are taking it off. Yesterday it had nineteen downloads, less than I'd hoped, but it's still among the 100 top free in its category, and not a single download all day? No way. To test my theory, I just purchased one of my own books and so far the sale is not showing up either.


----------



## Jason Halstead (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm down too, but it's not something that surprises me. I've been down all year and now that the weather is starting to get nicer, things are taking a steeper dive a little earlier than in years past.

Could be algorithmic, in whole or in part, but I suspect it's also an evolving marketplace.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

My post-Bookbub sales just...died. And I can only get the sales dashboard by logging out and then back in. Of course, there's not a lot to see....  Last April was my worst month of the year, too, so I dunno.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

writejenwrite said:


> Same here! It's a little weird, since I had several consecutive days from the end of March into the beginning of April where I was seeing sales, and then nothing after April 4.


It is weird. If I hadn't found this thread, I would have listened to the 'you suck' self talk! lol. Okay, I still might but not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Bah, who needs Amazon when you're in the Kobo Easter weekend sale? 

*evil grin*


----------



## writejenwrite (Feb 25, 2014)

And now my new Sales Dashboard is displaying partially in Japanese. What is going on? Very odd.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

My sales had a big lag. It took almost two days for my monthly serial returner to get through what is normally a twelve hour cycle of stealing my books.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

writejenwrite said:


> And now my new Sales Dashboard is displaying partially in Japanese. What is going on? Very odd.


This happens to me a lot.


----------



## Charnell (Mar 28, 2014)

Am I the only one around here who has had no problems with it, and sales hit an all time high yesterday?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Patty Jansen said:


> Bah, who needs Amazon when you're in the Kobo Easter weekend sale?
> 
> *evil grin*


I'm evilly grinning along with you. Congrats!



VC said:


> Am I the only one around here who has had no problems with it, and sales hit an all time high yesterday?


Yes, 

I uploaded a new book today so I bought it for myself. It showed up on the graph right away. I don't know when it showed up on the monthly report because I was out for a while. Two hours after I bought it, it hadn't showed up. I just got home, and it's on the month to date.

Also, I got a bunch of free downloads today. And now, I can't get into the dashboard ... again.


----------



## Charnell (Mar 28, 2014)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes,
> 
> I uploaded a new book today so I bought it for myself. It showed up on the graph right away. I don't know when it showed up on the monthly report because I was out for a while. Two hours after I bought it, it hadn't showed up. I just got home, and it's on the month to date.
> 
> Also, I got a bunch of free downloads today. And now, I can't get into the dashboard ... again.


I spoke too soon. It is now not working for me...

EDIT: spoke too soon...it works now...hit or miss I guess.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

writejenwrite said:


> And now my new Sales Dashboard is displaying partially in Japanese. What is going on? Very odd.


Mine is definitely Chinese. Third Month, Fourth Month, it says.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VC said:


> I spoke too soon. It is now not working for me...
> 
> EDIT: spoke too soon...it works now...hit or miss I guess.


I had to lose KDP and go in again to get to the graph.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

The old standby is to watch your rankings.  If your rankings improve, but no sales show up, it is your dashboard.  If sales show up but rankings tank, it means there is a bucketload of sales volume happening site wide.  And if both sales and rankings tank... I'm afraid the news isn't good at all...

That said, I haven't seen a single CreateSpace sale show up all month.  Usually I have at least one... I'm going out to eat worms...


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

VC said:


> Am I the only one around here who has had no problems with it, and sales hit an all time high yesterday?


No.


----------

